# Man beats woman with frozen armadillo



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Story in the link.

http://www.myfoxdfw.com/dpp/news/unusual/101811-Man-Allegedly-Beat-Woman-with-Frozen-Armadillo


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Och. The stupidest stories come outta my town. LOL. But I must say, the comments on the article are cracking me UP! Thanks JT!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If she'd caught the animal the first time he threw it, it would have been hers for free. That's one of the first rules of Armadillo Tossing.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

She KNEW he was arm-a-dilloed and dangerous.....


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

That's just barbaric. Why can't we be more refined here, like this...........


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Well did she at least get to keep the armadillo?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

joker said:


> well did she at least get to keep the armadillo? :d


hahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

That's a fertility ritual somewhere isn't it?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

It was an armadillo pecadillo!


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

perhaps he was just tenderizing the meat..instead of beating the meat with something .. beat something with the meat.. same result right ! ?


----------

